# 4 Andro RX first PH cycle



## Danny281 (Apr 10, 2015)

I wanted to try taking 4 Andro RX but have found minimal information on it. I was wondering what to take with it.  I already have tamoxifen from iron mag research that I purchased about 3 weeks ago but never used when I was taking ostarine. Would you all suggest I take IML E-Control and Advanced Cycle Support while on cycle as well as follow up with a pct supplement and tamoxifen? Do you all suggest this PH as a good starter especially because others are now banned? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

